
Facebook and Instagram are down - Animats
http://www.mirror.co.uk/tech/facebook-instagram-down-social-media-11326952
======
valleydeveloper
Oh god, does this mean people have to.. TALK in person? /s

~~~
cjbenedikt
Don't be ridiculous...;-)

